# Ubuntu+GPU2



## mike047 (May 15, 2009)

I have spent about 8 hours[almost straight through] trying to get GPU2 to work on Ubuntu.

I have followed both these guides;

http://forums.bf2s.com/viewtopic.php?id=116971&p=1
and
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/436453-how-gpu2-folding-linux.html

I finally managed to get everything installed and it would actually work but would end in EUE or unstable machine.  After looking further, it appeared as though it was attempting to start 2 units at once, one was a 11 core and the other a 14 core.

I have done all this "old man" can as far as trying to get FAH to run on my Linux boxes.  I don't want to nor do I have the funds to buy more copies of windoze.  I have almost a dozen cards, some big, that I would like to do FAH on.

Any Linux gurus willing to help me out

mike


----------



## mike047 (May 21, 2009)

I have given up on Linux FAH through wine.  I will use windows as it is available to me.


----------



## bogmali (May 21, 2009)

Yhpm


----------



## mike047 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the offers, I have got things covered and will add several more GPUs tomorrow.

GREAT team here


----------

